# Mickaboo Charlie



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I loved this...

http://mickaboo.org/our-birds/frame3302.html










Charlie
Bird ID: F2010001
Species: Caique
Sex: Male
Sub-Species: Unclassified
Health Status: Healthy
Good with Kids: Unknown
Well Socialized: Unknown
Adoption status: Available

I'm Charlie and what you've heard about caiques* is true. I'm a young male Caique ("Caique" is Portuguese or Mandarin or something for "mischief", I'm pretty sure) and very good natured (that's "Caique" spelled "p-l-a-y" pronounced "bitey"). So far, I'm very happy to step up, very obedient in general. I'm in a room with some other birds who like to find out who's loudest today. No problem, I can compete (let me repeat - "Caique" spelled "v-o-c-a-l"), but I would rather be the center of attention (I did say "Caique" spelled 'M-E'" didn't I?). I'm pretty fond of the male, long-gray-haired guy who brings me apple slices. I might be fine with women (I certainly garnered the favor of the ladies at the vet hospital!), but that's not for sure (spell it with me now - "Caique" : "u-n-p-r-e-d-i-c-t-a-b-l-e"). I scare kind of easily, and when I'm scared, I can bite hard. It passes pretty quickly, but lots of things in a new environment scare me. A slow hand, a little time, and very predictable movements easily cured me of that in my foster home, so just put the caffeine down for awhile and you'll find me to be an adoring bird who's extremely adorable (redundant with "Caique"). Let's use it in a sentence, shall we? "Caiques are (often) better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick." Sometimes they _are_ a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, but the only one you'll ever get that will make you laugh out loud. Do you love me yet? You do. I knew it. *Backstory - I was brought to SJ Animal Shelter with injuries who called MB who got me to the vet hospital just in time. Something had damaged my air sac - my side would balloon with air that should've stayed in my air sacs. But you can't keep a caique down for long (really - try it sometime - I dare ya). Within weeks I had my boundless energy back against all odds. How much energy? One way to find out...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww!

Mickaboo Charlie sure is a cutie...just look at that gleam in his eye!

Many thanks for posting, Cyreen!

We are sending Charlie all our best for a long and happy life!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang

P.S. AND, speaking of Caiques...how is Joule?

And, could you please tell me _how_ to correctly pronounce "Caique?"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, you're just adorable.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an amazing write-up for such a great little bird!



mr squeaks said:


> ..._how_ to correctly pronounce "Caique?"


I believe it's - Ky (as in kayak) and EEK (as in, "He opened his cage and is running loose in the room!").


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> What an amazing write-up for such a great little bird!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's - Ky (as in kayak) and EEK (as in, "He opened his cage and is running loose in the room!").


Many THANKS, Terri!!! ROFLMAO... 

Your explanation will be *easy* for me to remember...especially since I know what a kayak is and "running loose" is another "visual!" 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

_Way _more than you probably want to know...

http://caiquesite.com/Manual/1_Introduction.htm

"If you own a caique, the first thing you should learn is the proper pronunciation of caique. If you look the word ‘caique’ up in a dictionary you will find it means a small sailing boat that plies the Bosporus. This is clearly not what we would call a caique, but is pronounced the same. The accepted pronunciation is a variation of "kigh-eek" or "kah-eek." You will hear many other pronunciations ranging from "cake" to "****"--ignore them. It is important to know the correct pronunciation, otherwise, someone will either think you are talking about a sweet confection or making a slur when all you are trying to do is to tell them what kind of bird you have."​


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so funny! Sounds just like my princess of wales. Parrots are something else!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There's a young white belly caique at the pet shop where I buy supplies for my frogs, and what a clown. I'll stop to talk with him, and he'll flip right over on to his back and pedal those little feet, like he's riding a bike, upsidedown. He's very friendly for me, recognises a 'bird brain" when he sees one, I think.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

No one in the San Francisco Bay area in need of an amusing poke in the eye? Charlie could use a bit of a beak trim, but that's probably due to his recent illness.

It amazes me how many birds are in need of homes down there. My local parrot sanctuary has maybe 15 birds listed at any given time. There are about that many Macaws listed at Mickaboo alone - AND all the pigeons and doves!


----------

